# Top 10 richest in PI



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ever wonder who the people were that run the country? 

This list is among the elite

Top 10 Richest Billionaires in the Philippines - Billionaires Australia


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Thanks for the read Jon ,it is much appreciated. Sometimes it's good to get a little back story on the subjects of so much speculative attention.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

actually, what they declare openly is a fraction of their actual wealth, from what I know !! 

And the Chinese bosses have been parking a large sum of their profits outside Philippines !

and atleast half of that bunch got where they are by ensuring fair competition is kept out 

Then again that's what business is all about I guess !!!


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

I congratulate all those who aspire to be billionares and who are billionares. How they make it is another thing and at what cost it comes at for their fellow Countrymen. Beer alcohol cigarettes, slave labour and exploitation corruption tax evasion is not something I worship. But who knows they might just be very charitable and accountable to helping the poverty. but thats their choice I guess.:second:


----------

